# Floating/Drifting or Anchored Jug Lines?? Livingston



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

I made up some flagging Jug Lines using noodles (15 total) and was wondering which was better.. Floating/drifting or anchored..


I understand if the wind is way up anchored would more than likely better if it will be a while before I check them...


I have all the info needed (TPWD) on them and they are white..


I made them 30-32 feet long... hooks possible at 3-6-12 feet.. for the anchored version..


Hooks at zero, then a weight... 3 -6 -12 feet for the Floating/Drifiting...


I will probbaly only use two hooks at a time... Just to stay safer..


The length of depth will be easy to change with a tie wrap..


I have access to all the perch I want from my pond but normally use shad caught with a cast net.. I have no idea what would have a higher catch rate...


Any info would be awesome for this rookie.. Thanks in advance..


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm a little confused as per your overall setup, you can use up to 5 hooks per jug, so are you meaning that you only intend to use 2-3? I typically don't use a heavy enough weight to fully anchor the lines to the bottom, I use a 24oz beer can full of cement as my weight...heavy enough to keep it in place, but light enough for a large fish to move


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Teamgafftop13 said:


> I'm a little confused as per your overall setup, you can use up to 5 hooks per jug, so are you meaning that you only intend to use 2-3? I typically don't use a heavy enough weight to fully anchor the lines to the bottom, I use a 24oz beer can full of cement as my weight...heavy enough to keep it in place, but light enough for a large fish to move


 I know the limit is 5 hooks... I was going to start out with using only 2 or 3 hooks..... Just to make them easier to handle.. They are rigged for 4 hooks if I want to add a leader and hook.. My leaders off the main line are like 9-10 inches long with a circle hook...

The drifting jug lines just have enough weight to keep the line down..... The weights are 14-16 inches above the bottom hook.. Like a drift fishing set up.... then another hook 3-4 feet above the weight and so on..

The anchored ones have a 24 oz cup filled with cement to keep them in place just like yours.. With a hook at 3 feet- 6 feet- 9 feet- and 12 feet..
No doubt a big cat could still move that with no problem..

Just wondering what most use... drift or what I call anchored Like yours..

Went out today but the wind was 15-25mph and the lake had 3-5 foot waves.. Not my kind of fishing weather..

Thoughts?


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Now I gotcha lol, sounds like your off to a great start, as you said before, I wouldn't use the drift jugs if you intend on leaving them out for any extended period of time. But the anchored ones should be fine if you were to leave them on the water. All in all it sounds like your off to a good start, you should be off and catchin wiskers in no time


----------

